# Accupuncture



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Guys

I would like some advise please on Accupuncture,

I went to see the new guy at NHFC and he has said that he doesn't recommend Accupuncture on day of transfer but the day or two days before and again a few days later. He has also said that ideally you should have at least three to help as its not a quick fix.

When I saw a lady at NHFC back in June she said I would only need the two one just before and one just after.

I am going to see another accupuncturist for there advice but wondered if anyone else had any thoughts or experience

Thanks in advance
Jules


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jules i know there is evidence out there that clearly states acu just before and after et is all that is needed! i will try adn find it

i personally think this guy is talking out his **** (my view and not one of ff)


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

http://www.lighttouchacu.com/ftp/embryotransfer2.pdf


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Jule

I was having  a session once every 4 weeks or so since starting the gonapeptyl (more as a way of doing something whilst having to wait 5 months I think) and had a session the day before transfer (would have been too early to go on the morning of ET as i was first in) and then on the way home after transfer.

Not sure if that helps   
Sam x


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Jules, I agree with Kara, the day of transfer is the most important and while he might say it is not a quick fix, I was told that any treatment you have can help, even if only on the transfer day. I would ask Jackie Brown as she was definitely clear that transfer day is important. The lady who treats me locally made me check with NHFC ahead of ET day that  they followed the same method as her which is specially developed for IVF and the same one as in the link Kara sent. They were very flexible about timing after et as they know that things can get delayed in clinic and just told me to head over as soon as we were done. It's definitely worth thinking about having a couple of sessions in the run up to EC/ ET, they might help you relax and I know from comparing cycles that it helped me with the drug symptoms. I went for quite a while in the run up to second tx and it really helped, but I know it isn't for everyone, whatever you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks guys, kind of felt that way.

Unfortunately he is the only guy doing Acu at NHFC now but I have put a call into Pauline and gonna speak to her before making any decisions. He has said that he will do the transfers as I want them but would prefer to do them his way

Was planning to have at least one session before EC maybe two depending on how it goes and time I have free before hopefully only 3 weeks now until ec


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

I had accupuncture once a week for about 6 weeks before and then I had it day before transfer then after too until bfp.


Xxx


----------



## Nicnicx (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Jules,

I have been reading loads on accu as I am a big believer taht it works and so far everywhere says that you should have it before and after ET for the best results. They also say it would eb really good if you could fit in a session after EC as it helps prepae your lining. Although it can get really pricey. I am having it once a week until I need the EC/ET ones (fingers crossed). 

I think our dayes are really similar - DR from 21st Oct, scan 9th of Nov and possible EC 22nd Nov  

I am also in Wales. I'm at the LWC Swansea nd have accu with Emma at Oaktree who is fab


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi jules - i also used to see Pauline, i used to have 1 session a week leading up to ET and then had it on the day of ET before and straight after xx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks again guys just got to sort who I'm going to have it with. Gonna have at least one before ec and then depending on times at least one on ET day.

Nic sounds like we are on the same times at the moment good look for your scan on Tues x


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Just an update, I had my first treatment on Tuesday with a lady called Maxine who is a recognised accupuncturist with Zita West. 

I am having my second session next week and then depending on EC one the day before transfer one on the day of transfer and then one about a week later.


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

That sounds like a good plan Jules. How did you find the acupuncture? (can't remember if you've had it before?)

I'm going to see Maxine again the week after next on Friday - have booked a half day so that I can relax afterwards and go home early   . I thought she was lovely.


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Did i read somewhere that Jackie and Pauline are going to CRMW? Or did i dream that?


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure I know they are all doing work at other clinics, Pauline is working out of cowbridge at the moment. I'll ask on  Maxine and see if she knows anything.

It was the first time I had it done on me but seen it done on other people as well as our family dog. I found the it OK a bit odd but in a good way, not sure if I was more relaxed as went straight to London and was excited about that. I Have the next one on tues afternoon on the way home so I'm sure I'll see then.


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Maxine has offered to come to a meet and talk through the role of accupunture and IVF and has also offered space in the Abergavenny area if we fancied a meet in that direction.

She currently works out of Cardiff, Abergavenny and the wye valley.

I'll bring it up at the next general meet too xx


----------

